# Quota installiert, Statistik zeigt immer 0,00 verbraucht



## andy1965 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ISPConfig 2 mehrmalige Updates auf die aktuelle Version auch von Centos 5.x auf 5.3.
In der Statistik wird immer 0.00 angezeigt, Quota ist installiert.
Es gibt eine Ausnahme, wenn ich eine MySQL DB anlege wird die Größe der Datenbank angezeigt, jedoch nicht der Webspace oder Mailordner.

Bitte um Tipps.

Danke.


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

Ich denke da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. das eine ist das der Befehl "du" bei Dir nicht im üblichen Pfad liegt. Oder aber dass der "du" Befehl die Dateigrößen nicht bestimmen kann weil ihm die notwendigen Rechte fehlen, Schau mal bitte hier http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps da findest Du info wie Du du umkonfigurieren kannst dass er mittels sudo ausgeführt wird.


----------



## andy1965 (2. Juni 2009)

Danke, werde ich checken


----------



## andy1965 (30. Dez. 2009)

Alles ist so wie im Tutorial, nur suPHP ist nicht aktiviert.
"du" ist auch im richtigen Verzeichnis.

Muss ich den "sudo" für "du" verwenden?


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2009)

> Muss ich den "sudo" für "du" verwenden?

Ja.


----------



## andy1965 (30. Dez. 2009)

Ja, gut,

Löst aber nicht mein Problem, ich brauche die Quota.



"du" zeigt richtig an, "repquota -a" funktioniert auch...


----------



## andy1965 (3. Jan. 2010)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Aber die Webalizer statistiken werden erstellt?


----------



## andy1965 (4. Jan. 2010)

"AWStats" Statistiken werden erzeugt unter ../stats.
Einzig was mir aufgefallen ist, die IP Adressen nach Länder werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## andy1965 (23. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Hat keiner eine Lösung zu diesen Problem,

"du" funktioniert, "repquota" auch es muss also an ispconfig liegen.

Installation alles standard nur suPHP ist deaktivert da sonst alle Wesites nicht mehr funktionieren bzw. die Einstellungen dafür nachgeführt werden müssten.

Daran kann es ja nicht liegen oder?


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2010)

Poste bitte einen kompletten screenshot der statistik Seite.


----------



## andy1965 (23. Jan. 2010)

Als pdf-zip anbei


"repquota -avug" zeigt bei diesem web "web...     --  464696 1024000 1025024           2758     0     0" an.


----------



## andy1965 (26. Jan. 2010)

@Till

möchte mich nur mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen.
Für mich ist der Verbrauch wichtig da er zur Verrechnung dient.

Danke!


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

Ich vermute dass da ein ein Problem mit der sudo Konfiguration vorliegt. Überprüfe bitte nochmal, dass Du sudo auch wirklich installiert hast, dass es genau so wie im first steps guide beschrieben konfiguriert ist und dass Du es auch in ispconfig aktiviert hast.


----------



## andy1965 (27. Jan. 2010)

sudo habe ich lt. Anleitung installiert nur nicht phpSudo da dann die Websites nicht mehr funktionierten.

Wie kann ich die Funktion testen?

[root@srv04 ~]# sudo du
>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 94 <<<
sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 94
[root@srv04 ~]#

könnte das der Fehler sein?

An dieser Stelle steht:

admispconfig    ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/du


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

> könnte das der Fehler sein?


genau das ist der Fehler.

Die Zeile sieht an sich ok aus. Poste doch al die komplette  /etc/sudoers


----------



## andy1965 (27. Jan. 2010)

## Sudoers allows particular users to run various commands as
## the root user, without needing the root password.
##
## Examples are provided at the bottom of the file for collections
## of related commands, which can then be delegated out to particular
## users or groups.
##
## This file must be edited with the 'visudo' command.

## Host Aliases
## Groups of machines. You may prefer to use hostnames (perhap using
## wildcards for entire domains) or IP addresses instead.
# Host_Alias     FILESERVERS = fs1, fs2
# Host_Alias     MAILSERVERS = smtp, smtp2

## User Aliases
## These aren't often necessary, as you can use regular groups
## (ie, from files, LDAP, NIS, etc) in this file - just use %groupname
## rather than USERALIAS
# User_Alias ADMINS = jsmith, mikem


## Command Aliases
## These are groups of related commands...

## Networking
Cmnd_Alias NETWORKING = /sbin/route, /sbin/ifconfig, /bin/ping, /sbin/dhclient, /usr/bin/net, /sbin/iptables, /usr/bin/rfcomm, /usr/bin/wvdial, /sbin/iwconfig, /sbin/mii-tool

## Installation and management of software
Cmnd_Alias SOFTWARE = /bin/rpm, /usr/bin/up2date, /usr/bin/yum

## Services
Cmnd_Alias SERVICES = /sbin/service, /sbin/chkconfig

## Updating the locate database
Cmnd_Alias LOCATE = /usr/sbin/updatedb

## Storage
Cmnd_Alias STORAGE = /sbin/fdisk, /sbin/sfdisk, /sbin/parted, /sbin/partprobe, /bin/mount, /bin/umount

## Delegating permissions
Cmnd_Alias DELEGATING = /usr/sbin/visudo, /bin/chown, /bin/chmod, /bin/chgrp

## Processes
Cmnd_Alias PROCESSES = /bin/nice, /bin/kill, /usr/bin/kill, /usr/bin/killall

## Drivers
Cmnd_Alias DRIVERS = /sbin/modprobe

# Defaults specification

#
# Disable "ssh hostname sudo <cmd>", because it will show the password in clear.
#         You have to run "ssh -t hostname sudo <cmd>".
#
Defaults    requiretty

Defaults    env_reset
Defaults    env_keep = "COLORS DISPLAY HOSTNAME HISTSIZE INPUTRC KDEDIR \
                        LS_COLORS MAIL PS1 PS2 QTDIR USERNAME \
                        LANG LC_ADDRESS LC_CTYPE LC_COLLATE LC_IDENTIFICATION \
                        LC_MEASUREMENT LC_MESSAGES LC_MONETARY LC_NAME LC_NUMERIC \
                        LC_PAPER LC_TELEPHONE LC_TIME LC_ALL LANGUAGE LINGUAS \
                        _XKB_CHARSET XAUTHORITY"

## Next comes the main part: which users can run what software on
## which machines (the sudoers file can be shared between multiple
## systems).
## Syntax:
##
##      user    MACHINE=COMMANDS
##
## The COMMANDS section may have other options added to it.
##
## Allow root to run any commands anywhere
root    ALL=(ALL)       ALL

## Allows members of the 'sys' group to run networking, software,
## service management apps and more.
# %sys ALL = NETWORKING, SOFTWARE, SERVICES, STORAGE, DELEGATING, PROCESSES, LOCATE, DRIVERS

## Allows people in group wheel to run all commands
# %wheel        ALL=(ALL)       ALL

## Same thing without a password
# %wheel        ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL

## Allows members of the users group to mount and unmount the
## cdrom as root
# %users  ALL=/sbin/mount /mnt/cdrom, /sbin/umount /mnt/cdrom

## Allows members of the users group to shutdown this system
# %users  localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h now

admispconfig ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/du


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

Füge bitte mal eine neue leere Zeile am Ende der Datei in.


----------



## andy1965 (27. Jan. 2010)

2x Enter und schon gehts. 

Super
Danke, Danke, Danke!!!!


----------



## andy1965 (27. Jan. 2010)

Heul!

Nur in der Website kommt nichts an, noch immer verbraucht 0,00!


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Muss mich leider noch einmal melden,

nach wie vor 0,00 verbraucht, obwohl "sudo du" jetzt funktioniert,

suPHP ist nicht aktiviert, könnte das der Grund sein?


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

Mit suphp hat das nichts zu tun. ISPConfig ruft einfach sudo du auf. Keine Ahnung, warum es bei Dir nicht funktioniert, da in diesem Beereich aber keien Bugs bekannt sind und die Funktion seit mehereren Jahren unverändert ist, wird es wohl ein Konfigurationsfehler sein. Schau also nochmal in der config.inc.php nach, ob Du es dort auch richtig aktiviert hast.


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

mehr als:

$go_info["server"]["sudo_du_enabled"] = 1

gibt es doch nicht zu tun oder?


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

Da fehlt das ; am Ende der Zeile.


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Ja ist aber da, sorry:

$go_info["server"]["network_config"] = 0; // 0 = none, 1 = automatic
$go_info["server"]["sudo_du_enabled"] = 1; // enable sudo for gathering website file usage
$go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'addtype'; // 'filter' = set PHP filters, 'addtype' = Set PHP addtype or 'both' = Set Filter + Addtype, suphp = SuPHP wrapper enabled, 'addhandler' = Set PHP AddHandler (nescessary for SuSE 10.2)


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Gibt es ein Logging wo ich ev. das Problem analysieren könnte das ich aktivieren kann?


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Also ich hab alle Schritte korrekt durchgeführt.

In welcher Datei wird die Berechunng durchgeführt, würde mir gerne den Source Code ansehen.

Als Erklärung wäre eventuell noch das das System eigentlich CentOS 5.0 begannt und jetzt die Version 5.4 hat.
Hier könnte etwas mit ISPConfig schief gegangen sein.


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

@Till

habe etwas gekramt und ich hoffe du kannst mir das erklären:

Wenn ich in der "check_webspace.plugin.php" den Befehl von "sudo du...."
auf "du..." alleine ändere (schalte das sudo in der "config.inc.php" jedoch nicht aus), dann funktioniert es und die Statistik wird angezeigt.

fgets gibt mit "sudo du..." einfach keine Werte zurück 

Was könnte da Falsch sein?


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

> Wenn ich in der "check_webspace.plugin.php" den Befehl von "sudo du...."
> auf "du..." alleine ändere (schalte das sudo in der "config.inc.php"  jedoch nicht aus), dann funktioniert es und die Statistik wird  angezeigt.


Doch, genau damit schaltest Du sudo aus. Ist das gleiche als ob Du es in der Config auf 0 setzt und somit wiedrr die inkorrekten Werte erhältst, um die es ja hier ursprünglich geht.


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Nein ich sagte:

MIT "sudo" eingeschalten GEHT NICHTS und es kommt 0,00.

Wenn ich sudo im Befehl wegnehme, quasi für diese eine Aktion deaktiviere, dann gehts.

Du hast im Post etwas weiter hinten geschrieben es geht nur MIT sudo, es geht aber nur OHNE sudo?

Meine Frage jetzt, warum?

P.S.: Ich hatte nie korrekte Werte, immer auf allen Webs 0,00.


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

> Wenn ich sudo im Befehl wegnehme, quasi für diese eine Aktion  deaktiviere, dann gehts.


Ich hab schon verstanden was Du geschrieben hast und genau das gesagt. Ich weiß nicht, warum das Sudo paket auf Deinem System nicht korrekt funktioniert, wenn es durch den admispconfig user aufgerufen wird. Du kannst es ja selbst testen:

su admispconfig
sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /var/www/web1
exit


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Jetzt wirst gleich lachen:

[root@srv04 web]# su admispconfig
bash-3.2$ sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /var/www/web29
4,0K    /var/www/web29/cgi-bin
4,0K    /var/www/web29/phptmp
612K    /var/www/web29/user
21M     /var/www/web29/web
4,0K    /var/www/web29/ssl
27M     /var/www/web29/log
48M     /var/www/web29
bash-3.2$ exit
exit
[root@srv04 web]#


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

Aber warum funktioniert es dann OHNE sudo, gibts da nicht ein Sicherheitsproblem???


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

Das hat mit Sicherheitsproblemen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn Du keine genaue Statistik brauschst, dann scahlte halt sudo einfach aus in der config.inc.php. Ansonsten wirst Du wohl versuchen müssen das Plugin zu debuggen um zu sehen was sudo genau ausgibt.


----------



## andy1965 (28. Jan. 2010)

OK, 

das genügt mir vorerst.

Danke für die Mühe.


----------

